# 800 puppy mills dogs going to auction this weekend



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*xxx!#@$%#@!!*

EIGHT hundred puppies.

I'm trying to think of some people I could contact who might help.

Will let you know.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these poor puppy mill dogs!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Such a sad story...they need responsible people and rescue groups to save these dogs or they could be sold and end up right back at the same kind horrible places they started.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's the link to the auction site where you can view the "catalog" of available dogs
Auction 3


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a transport coordinator friend who is going with her rescue partner, they rented a van and have a chip in going to help defray costs.

Here is their crosspost:

PERMISSION GIVEN TO SHARE AND CROSSPOST WE STILL NEED RESCUE AND DONATIONS



Wanted to update those of you who have already stepped up to help us save as many of these Mexico Missouri puppy mill dogs as possible and to ask you to keep this request going. Today is October 20th, 2010 and already we have commitments for about 225 of the close to 800 dogs being auctioned off. There are many other rescues who will be attending and stepping up to help as well but we have a long way to go to save them all. The auction is Oct 29th and 30th so we have less then 2 weeks to obtain additional rescue commitments and additional funds to take on this mission, To date we have raised over $9500. 



We also have a wonderful organization who helps rescues, fund a "Rescue Package" so along with SSCR's help with securing our wonderful vet, Dr. Mike O'Brien to attend, we will be able to offer Rabies, DHPP and Health Certificate to all rescue who are attending for $5. We are arranging to have a staging area to be able to provide this service.



PREVIOUS UPDATE 10-17-2010

Since the time of our original plea we have found out that there will be a vet in attendance who can do rabies and provide health certificates so that we can legally transport these dogs across state lines. The auction company tells us that cost will be approx $25 per dog. We are also aware that there will be dogs we can save for as little as $5 but in order to save others the price will be much higher. In order to figure a budget for this we are figuring $50 per dog for the bid and the rabies and health certificate. That being said, the cost based on those figures of the 154 dogs who have commitment will be $7700, hopefully we will have more that average less then that but we won't know until we are there in the thick of it. This does not include any transportation costs, boarding, urgent medical care, supplies such as crates, food, vaccinations, medication, bowls, bedding, leashes, etc. 



We need to continue to circulate this in order to get additional rescue commitments as well as additional funds. We have a chip in account set up, you can click here to donate http://sscr.chipin.com/missouri-mill-dog-auction-rescue. BE SURE TO CLICK GIFT THROUGH PAYPAL OTHERWISE THEY TAKE A NICE CHUNK OUT OF YOUR DONATION.



If you can reach out to make a rescue commitment please email myself at [email protected] or my partner Susan Turturice at [email protected]



If you would like to donate supplies or would prefer to mail your donation you can send it to:



SSCR

308 Frederick Lane

Raymore, MO 64083

Together we can save these dogs from continueing on in the cycle of puppy mill and offer then a chance at a real life filled with love and hope. 



If you have any questions about what we are doing or how fund will be distributed or used please email us.



Thank you all so much for what you have done and are continuing to do to save these dogs. They deserve life.... 



This is the link to the auction site with the details of the auction and the dogs being offered there http://www.swkennelauction.com/index_files/Auction3.htm



This is the link of a recent news story about the efforts of the rescues to save them http://www.examiner.com/pet-rescue-...them?sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4cbaf6ccb42832f2,0



And this is additional info on the Shindlers who are the operators of this mill http://www.fox2now.com/ktvi-fox-files-puppy-mill-mexico-071310,0,4501363.story



Susan & Carolyn



Carolyn HadleySomething Special Castawayshttp://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO499.html Missouri Moderator-OTRA Transport


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

The catalog is sick. "She is a good mom and milker."; "He is a good worker and produces good pups." Geez.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Comments: AKC, APRI Reg. Color: Red, Spotted on White - She is a good mom LLW 10/17/10 1 male, 1 female.* Put pups
on another mom so she could be sold* :uhoh:

Were all those dogs in ONE dog mill??? That is horrific.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

It was on the news here since we're in Missouri. Yes, they estimated 1,000 dogs involved. I know a previous post said from $5-25, but the one puppy went for $350. A few of the men coming out were upset that the news crews were taping them, so they acted like they were going to run over the crew. I was concerned when they said that a lot of dogs/puppies went to Amish people. Only because I wonder if they going to use them to breed puppies and continue the cycle. This whole puppy mill topic makes me sick. I just hope that this particular group does't get back into the business once the media goes away and that other mills close because of the coverage.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a really interesting thing. 

A few years ago I came across a page where a breed rescue (I think bichon, but maybe cavalier?) was regularly going to the auctions and buying up "their" breed at high prices to then place in homes.
It's hard... because we don't want the dogs to have a horrible life. We want to get them out of there. And the auction is maybe "better" than usuing the argument of "saving this one" from a petstore setting. But... still... the "commercial breeders" are getting money from the sale, having an outlet to sell their puppies when hard to place, etc... I don't now how I feel about "rescueing" them from that setting.

On the page listed for this auction, I ended up on this page: Dogs Direct [...may be wise to copy that link and then paste it into your browser...if they're getting a lot of clicks through they might end up not putting all the info on their website anymore.....]. And on it there are more dogs for sale listed. And in that, one with major points in AKC. One with 60+ CH in his pedigree. And obviously a lot who aren't either. 

And so, I looked up some of the names on the AKC site, and while the kennel name prefix of the listed CH do show up, those individual dogs do not. Either the name isn't right or the dog doesn't exist or he's not a CH or not a CH with AKC (yet the breeder had AKC dogs at some other point, including CH). 


And then from there, I searched kennel names and came up with breeder names and ended up on some small breed forums. And apparently it's not all that rare for pointed dogs and CH to end up in puppy mill settings in their later years. I was surprised about this... though maybe I shouldn't be.

Very interesting stuff.

We have dog auctions here in OH, and yes...a lot of the dogs come and go to amish homes and become puppy mill dogs. But people breeding for pet stores and hobby get dogs there as well as attempting to from rescues. Through chance, at one point, I read of a rescue in southern OH that had a guy tyring to get dogs, saying he sells to the Petland near me. Amazing.

And then... for the vets associated with these big commercial facilities! All that time and money on their education and yet ...so little about quality of life. Obviously things are continuing to get better over time, but there are only a couple vet schools with behavior education. And one got dropped two years ago. There are optional behavior type classes at some schools.

It was good to read on some of these sites that I clicked through, that a few were trying to NOT sell their dogs to places where they'd be on wire floors. Or preferred the dogs not end up there. 

I don't have a point with any of this... very interesting stuff. I'd love to talk to the people with these facilities and try to understand what they're doing and how they justify some of the practices and all of that.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

‘Amish puppy mills’, back again | Amish America

A blog from an Amish point of view..... dogs are livestock more or less and they make money off of them, so...

Lana


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Bender, thanks for that link, I hadn't seen that article. The amish viewpoint on it is the one I'm most familiar with... there's too much of that around here.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Merry Christmas Benson*

Happy Post and I couldn't have predicted, BUT . . .

my Sis adopted one of the puppy mill puppies from a rescue group. 

Sis has always loved West Highland Terriers, having her first just out of college when she got her first real home. 

About a year ago, she and her family registered on a West Highland Terrier Rescue page and about a month ago, they were contacted about providing more information, references, etc. and all of this stemmed from the puppy mill puppy rescue.

I was unaware of all of this when I was posting on this thread.
My brother in law and nephew left on Monday night, driving to Kansas City to pick up the little eight week old bundle from the rescue group.

"Benson" was named by his new family last night. He arrived around 5 p.m. yesterday. I don't know when I'll be able to see him, but they are sending me pics.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thank you for passing this along!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

OrdinaryEllen said:


> my Sis adopted one of the puppy mill puppies from a rescue group.
> 
> "Benson" was named by his new family last night. He arrived around 5 p.m. yesterday. I don't know when I'll be able to see him, but they are sending me pics.


 Hooray! How wonderful that little Benson gets a true home and love.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Seeing little Benson*

As I said before, while I'm reading about and worrying about the puppy mill puppies in Missouri, I had no idea my Sis would end up adopting one from a rescue in Kansas City.

I'm leaving in a few minutes to spend Christmas Eve at their home. Some of our family, a bunch of friends and three Westies, including Benson, who has found his forever home, will enjoy this evening together.

They sent me pics, but I can't wait to see the little dude. There's just something about a puppy !


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Puppy mills, dog auctions and puppy millers make me sick. I hope they all rot in hell. I'd bet that most of those auction dogs just move on to a life of hell on another farm.


----------

